# Anyone Recognize These Rims??



## cullen69 (Jul 12, 2014)

First post on here, but I came across a guy on here with a 2006 cyclone grey metallic with what he said was custom TSW rims. Unfortunately, he was last online 4 years ago so I cant ask him myself. I am unable to find these rims on TSW website, more less in the same color. I am in love with these rims but have no idea as to what to do to get them if I cant even find them


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

TSW Strips in gunmetal.


----------

